# thought you all might be interested



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Canon 1200/5.6L USM the BFG of Telephoto Lenses









The 1000mm Sigma we saw at PMA is _nothing_ compared to this ultra rare Canon zoom. The retailer B&H photo has one of these, a 1200mm, F5.6 USM lens. They've been around since 1993, but are made to order at the rate of 2 per year, and there are less than 20 in existence. What the hell does 1200mm give you on a 35mm camera? A 2 percent field of vision. The cost? $99,000.00...USED. Shot of the zoom vs a standard 50mm lens, post jump. [B&H, thanks to everyone who sent this in.]


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow. I wonder how much the tripod to hold it steady cost.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yea, I was just reading about it on the B&H Photo web site.....I wonder who will be the first one here to get it...Hmmmm.............. Might be a good contest to have....I vote Gator Nutz.......or maybe Rusty. :biggrin:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

paparazzi will be fighting to get themselves one of those i bet.

it looks long enough for me to be able to hold onto one end of it here, whilst you guys press the shutter there in Texas.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

No I think it will be Fishphoto buying this lens to put on his new D4 that he should be getting soon. I heard an adaptor will be available so you can mount it backwards for macro shots.

Nice new Avatar Karen. I like it.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> No I think it will be Fishphoto buying this lens to put on his new D4 that he should be getting soon. I heard an adaptor will be available so you can mount it backwards for macro shots.
> 
> Nice new Avatar Karen. I like it.


NOPE! No more for me, and this time I mean it. The 14-24 and 24-70 came in today and I'm done. I'm not buying anymore gear for at least a year.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah me either


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

where have i heard that before?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Koru said:


> where have i heard that before?


I am DONE buying gear!!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

indeed


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> I am DONE buying gear!!!


The sad thing is that looks like a pretty good picture of your gear...meaning you have more gear not shown to take said picture. It is a disease, we all suffer to varying degrees.

hOOter


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes...he has access at least to another Nikon D80. I think his girlfriend thinks that it is hers


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep, I shot that with her D80.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

looking at that pic is like looking in a shop window, i'll have one of those, and one of those and... 

very nice looking collection. i won't show that pic to my family if you don't mind. they're already scared to ask me anything about camera gear. 

actually i might show them and then when i mention a lens i'd like they can relax knowing i don't have a stack as big as yours.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Two of those lenses found a new home this morning. I no longer need my wide angle DX lenses, so I sold two of them to cover the cost of my 14-24.


----------

